# Century of Enslavement: The History of The Federal Reserve



## Alex (22/10/14)




----------



## johan (22/10/14)

Thanks @Alex. I will have look, if its similar to what I've read, its some very disturbing facts revealed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

johan said:


> Thanks @Alex. I will have look, if its similar to what I've read, its some very disturbing facts revealed.



I'm very familiar with the history, and this documentary presents it extremely well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/10/14)

Alex said:


> I'm very familiar with the history, and this documentary presents it extremely well.



Thanks will definitely download for viewing later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

